# Football (soccer) on AMC-4



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

This morning I've seen the tests of HRT2 channel on AMC-4 Ku. It's encripted with viaccess, and appears on receiver channel menu as *WORLD CUP*.
However, it shows a picture! This is what I found on Home2US website
<http://s162566523.onlinehome.us/b2c/?mid=order.news&show_article=3>

"HRT-America has purchased the rights to all 2006 World Cup matches in the Croatian language for North America.

The special HRT World Cup channel will include live and/or delayed coverage of 64 matches with Croatian commentary and other shows related to the World Football Championship directly from Germany and, of course, from the HRT studios in Zagreb. The World Cup channel will be broadcasted on the Home2US satellite platform (AMC-4) on a separate channel dedicated for the 2006 World Cup. The World Cup channel will be FREE of charge to all current HRT-America subscribers.

The special 2006 World Cup channel (HRT II) will start on June 9th, 2006 and end on July 9th, 2006.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's always fun to find wild feeds and interesting stuff on other channels, but if you want World Cup action, every game is scheduled on the Univision FTA channels, except for a handful of games on Telefutura (FTA on KTEL).


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good thing to hear!
Because HRT2 is already scrambled with irdeto


----------

